# Battlefield 3: Nvidia-Test - Ist eure Grafikkarte stark genug für den Ego-Shooter?



## TheKhoaNguyen (18. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Nvidia-Test - Ist eure Grafikkarte stark genug für den Ego-Shooter?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Nvidia-Test - Ist eure Grafikkarte stark genug für den Ego-Shooter?


----------



## JanEric1 (18. Oktober 2011)

der test ist extrem hart könnte mit meiner bei beta auf ultra flüssig spielen und der test sagt mir meien graka ist zu  schlecht für bf naja


----------



## IlllIIlllI (18. Oktober 2011)

Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 8800 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC entspricht der empfohlenen Systemkonfiguration für dieses Spiel.

Klicke hier, um die übrigen Systemanforderungen für Battlefield 3 anzuzeigen.


okaaaaaay 8D


----------



## thonczek123 (18. Oktober 2011)

Die ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht.



Bei der beta liefs auf High problemlos..


----------



## Kerusame (18. Oktober 2011)

is doch keine news, das teil gabs schon zur open beta von bf3....
abgesehen davon, mit 2x580GTX im SLi, ich hab bestanden


----------



## connor0815 (18. Oktober 2011)

Schön versteckte Werbung.......ist den Herren Redakteuren denn auch aufgefallen, das dort immer das neueste NVidia Modell empfohlen wird?

Hab 'ne GTX 460 OC, die sollte eigentlich reichen....


----------



## Gombo (18. Oktober 2011)

In der Beta war Ultra deaktiviert. Man konnte es zwar auf Ultra stellen, aber es hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## dmwDragon (18. Oktober 2011)

connor0815 schrieb:


> Schön versteckte Werbung.......ist den Herren Redakteuren denn auch aufgefallen, das dort immer das neueste NVidia Modell empfohlen wird?
> 
> Hab 'ne GTX 460 OC, die sollte eigentlich reichen....


 

Schließe mich deiner Meinung an


----------



## Phone83 (18. Oktober 2011)

öhh seh ich da richtig? und kann mich auch gleich einer aufklären weshalb eine gtx 480 eine bessere leistung bieten soll als eine 560 ti? die höheren takt hat sowohl ram als auch gpu in der ti version so oder so? ich habe grade kein plan


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (18. Oktober 2011)

Die NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht.


Hahaha  Wayne, für Skyrim reichts !


----------



## Elli2612 (18. Oktober 2011)

Meine 5870 soll also zu schlecht sein, ahja. 
Laut Nvidia soll ich mir also eine in etwa gleich starke GTX560Ti holen. Besonders überzeugend finde ich diesen Test nicht, er soll wohl eher die Unsicherheit der Spieler stärken und zum Konsum animieren...


----------



## FernadeZ (18. Oktober 2011)

den test gibst schon seid wochen   der bringts auch voll  

wenn ich geld verdienen möchte sag ich auch ne das muss neu


----------



## Phone83 (18. Oktober 2011)

meine 260 gt hat die beta auch auf max detals mit 4 aa locker gepackt aber habe mir am sonntag ne neue bestellt und is vor 1 std angekommen . da gehts auch um den dx 11 bei hohen details also nicht wundern . aber zurück zu meiner frage die unten steht ^^


----------



## trion93 (18. Oktober 2011)

thonczek123 schrieb:


> Die ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei der beta liefs auf High problemlos..


 
Schonmal bedacht dass der Test für GeForce Grafikkarten erstellt wurde?


----------



## Slanzi (18. Oktober 2011)

TheGenius79III79 schrieb:


> Die NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht.



Ebenfalls! 
Dumm nur das die Beta auf Mischung Hoch/Ultra lief
Nene so leicht gibts kein Geld von mir


----------



## Ronni312 (18. Oktober 2011)

Die AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series Grafikkarte in Deinem PC entspricht der empfohlenen Systemkonfiguration für dieses Spiel.

Hm, wird wohl trozdem eine zweite benötigen -.-


----------



## X3niC (18. Oktober 2011)

"Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC entspricht der empfohlenen Systemkonfiguration für dieses Spiel.

Klicke hier nicht, um die übrigen Systemanforderungen für Battlefield 3 anzuzeigen."


----------



## UTDARKCTF (18. Oktober 2011)

> *Die ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht.*
> 
> Für Battlefield 3 wird eine Grafikkarte mit GeForce GTX 560 Grafikprozessor oder AMD Radeon HD 6950 oder höher empfohlen. Unten findest Du verschiedene Upgrade-Optionen. Klicke hier, um die übrigen Systemanforderungen für Battlefield 3 anzuzeigen.


Lustig , ich konnte mit meiner 5870 locker zocken .
Die Analyse scheint auf Nvidia Verkäufe ausgelegt zu sein ...!?


----------



## Fischkop (18. Oktober 2011)

Wer auf den Test reinfällt ist eh selber schuld


----------



## leckmuschel (18. Oktober 2011)

Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC entspricht der empfohlenen Systemkonfiguration für dieses Spiel.

es steht ja auch nur dabei:"...ob Dein PC ein optimales Gaming-Erlebnis mit diesem Spiel liefert"
optimal heisst halt high bis ultrahigh und evtl. auf sehr hoher auflösung.


----------



## JanEric1 (18. Oktober 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC entspricht der empfohlenen Systemkonfiguration für dieses Spiel.
> 
> es steht ja auch nur dabei:"...ob Dein PC ein optimales Gaming-Erlebnis mit diesem Spiel liefert"
> optimal heisst halt high bis ultrahigh und evtl. auf sehr hoher auflösung.


 
optimales Gaming-Erlebnis  hat mein bei bf auch auf 800x600 und alles auf low


----------



## Basshinzu (18. Oktober 2011)

Slanzi schrieb:


> Ebenfalls!
> Dumm nur das die Beta auf Mischung Hoch/Ultra lief
> Nene so leicht gibts kein Geld von mir


 hoch / ultra hat in der beta auch keinen unterschied gemacht  ausserdem hast du sowieso kein directx 11


----------



## leckmuschel (18. Oktober 2011)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> optimales Gaming-Erlebnis  hat mein bei bf auch auf 800x600 und alles auf low


 
ansichtssache, dann brauchen sie auch keine neue grafik machen etc.


----------



## MA (18. Oktober 2011)

das ist ehe voll die verarsche ich habe das mit meiner gtx460 768mb gemacht ( ich konnte die beta auh high bestens spielen ohne weitere fehler oder das es lackte ) als ich dan den test gemacht habe kamm raus das ich mir am besten eine gtx 580 kaufen würde da meine gtx 460 das nicht packen würde


----------



## pkroos (18. Oktober 2011)

ich bereue es immer mehr ein amd user zu sein :/


----------



## maikblack2011 (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Test ist der größte Dreck...nur Gforce Karten wollen sie verkaufen.
Bei mir steht:
Die AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht

Blöd nur das ich mit meiner 6870 Black Edition auf Ultra mit 50+ fps spielen konnte....


----------



## abe15 (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Nvidea Test geht leider auch nur zu deutlich in die Richtung "kauft! unsere Karten!"...

"Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht."

Das ist stumpfer Unsinn. Schon die Beta hat mir gezeigt dass ich BF3 absolut flüssig bei mehr als zufriedenstellenden Details zocken kann. Und notfall kann man durch OC immernoch etwas mehr rauskitzeln. Wenn der Test sagen würde, dass es mit meiner Karte eng wird oder ich nicht ganz alle Details auf "Hoch" schrauben kann wäre ich zufrieden, aber dass mit meiner Karte die "Systemvorraussetzungen nicht erfüllt" seien ist schlichtweg eine Lüge...


----------



## abe15 (18. Oktober 2011)

MA schrieb:


> das ist ehe voll die verarsche ich habe das mit meiner gtx460 768mb gemacht ( ich konnte die beta auh high bestens spielen ohne weitere fehler oder das es lackte ) als ich dan den test gemacht habe kamm raus das ich mir am besten eine gtx 580 kaufen würde da meine gtx 460 das nicht packen würde


 Genau das! Stehe da genau wie du da, hab die gleiche Karte, nur mit 1GB und die Beta lief super. Finds schon ziemlich dreist von Nvidea, immerhin spielen Prozessor und Ram auch immernoch eine Rolle, die wollen einfach nur verkaufen.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Test ist für den... Papst. Damit versucht man den Kunden Panik zu machen und teure nVidia Hardware aufzuschwatzen. Ein Unding - und das von nVidia.


----------



## Luzinator (18. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Der Nvidea Test geht leider auch nur zu deutlich in die Richtung "kauft! unsere Karten!"...
> 
> "Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht."
> 
> Das ist stumpfer Unsinn. Schon die Beta hat mir gezeigt dass ich BF3 absolut flüssig bei mehr als zufriedenstellenden Details zocken kann. Und notfall kann man durch OC immernoch etwas mehr rauskitzeln. Wenn der Test sagen würde, dass es mit meiner Karte eng wird oder ich nicht ganz alle Details auf "Hoch" schrauben kann wäre ich zufrieden, aber dass mit meiner Karte die "Systemvorraussetzungen nicht erfüllt" seien ist schlichtweg eine Lüge...


 
Ich bin sicher, dass das in der Beta Gezeigte nicht den Ultra-settings entspricht, aber in meinem Fall reicht eine GTx 260-216 locker für das Spiel, auch wenn nicht in hohen Details. Dieser Test sagt einem nur, ob die Grafikkarte die "empfohlenen Einstellung" erfüllt - Mehr nicht. Da kann ich auch einfach die empfohlenen Settings mit den Spezifikationen meines Rechners vergleichen. 
Viel eher sollte der Test zeigen, in welchen Settings man ungefähr das Spiel zocken kann.
Aber wie schon geschrieben: "stumpfer Unsinn"

Mfg


----------



## wurzn (18. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Der Nvidea Test geht leider auch nur zu deutlich in die Richtung "kauft! unsere Karten!"...
> 
> "Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht."
> 
> Das ist stumpfer Unsinn. Schon die Beta hat mir gezeigt dass ich BF3 absolut flüssig bei mehr als zufriedenstellenden Details zocken kann. Und notfall kann man durch OC immernoch etwas mehr rauskitzeln. Wenn der Test sagen würde, dass es mit meiner Karte eng wird oder ich nicht ganz alle Details auf "Hoch" schrauben kann wäre ich zufrieden, aber dass mit meiner Karte die "Systemvorraussetzungen nicht erfüllt" seien ist schlichtweg eine Lüge...


 
Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC entspricht der empfohlenen Systemkonfiguration für dieses Spiel.


vergleicht des bitte nicht immer mit der beta. bin es leid....


----------



## Phone83 (18. Oktober 2011)

wisst ihr was die da testen? kann doch sein das es so extrem nach oben geschraubt wurde nicht nur die auflösung und immer hin läuft das unter dx 11. da spieleentwickler mit den fimren zusammenarbeit kann es schon seindas dort einstellungen verwendet werden die es in der beta eh nicht gab .
klar wollen die karten verkaufen , sie könnten auch drunter schreiben mit einer geringen auflösung und dx 10 läufts bei dir auch ^^


----------



## PsyMagician (18. Oktober 2011)

Der Test bezieht sich ja auch nur auf die empfohlene Hardware bzw. Grafikkarte und nicht auf die Mindestvorraussetzung. Wer bei dem Test mit seiner Karte durchfällt, weiss halt das er das Game nicht auf High bzw. FullHD zocken kann.

Ok, also im Endeffekt hat mir der Test nichts erzählt, was ich nicht eeh schon wusste. ^^


----------



## krovvy (18. Oktober 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> Dieser Test ist der größte Dreck...nur Gforce Karten wollen sie verkaufen.
> Bei mir steht:
> Die AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht
> 
> Blöd nur das ich mit meiner 6870 Black Edition auf Ultra mit 50+ fps spielen konnte....


 
haha, meine gtx 460 ist ebenfalls laut nvdia zu schlecht. nur komisch, dass ich perfekt spielen konnte, ohne nur einen minimalen ruckler zu bemerken. geldgierige dumpfbacken


----------



## abe15 (18. Oktober 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> vergleicht des bitte nicht immer mit der beta. bin es leid....


 
Mir ist bewusst, dass in der Beta nicht das maximal Mögliche gezeigt wurde! Ich sage mit meinem Post nur, dass meine Karte Details darstellen kann, mit denen ich durchweg zufrieden will. Es sieht alles toll aus, das Spiel läuft flüssig ohne dass ich irgendwas auf Niedrig oder Mittel stellen muss also bin auch ich mit meiner GTX 460 sehr zufrieden. Dass da Luft nach oben ist weiß ich, aber der Nvidea Test ist ja ein "reicht meine Karte für das Spiel" Test und kein "reicht meine Karte für Ultra Settings" Test. Da gibts nen feinen Unterschied!


----------



## 184Hannibal (18. Oktober 2011)

Also meine HD 4890 is schonmal durchgefallen. Kann mir aber egal sein, Battlefield 3 werde ich mir eh net holen. Nun weiß ich aber wo ich meine 4890er einordnen kann.


----------



## Blasterishere (18. Oktober 2011)

Meine GTX 295 wird nichtmal aufgeführt obwohl sie eig über der Linie liegen sollte...


----------



## Deathknight888 (18. Oktober 2011)

184Hannibal schrieb:


> Also meine HD 4890 is schonmal durchgefallen. Kann mir aber egal sein, Battlefield 3 werde ich mir eh net holen. Nun weiß ich aber wo ich meine 4890er einordnen kann.


 
Falsch. Ich konnte die Beta auf Max spielen mit meiner 4890HD ^^ (1024mb)


----------



## ELECTROSYN (18. Oktober 2011)

Also mit einer gtx570 gibts es kein Problem.


----------



## DerBloP (18. Oktober 2011)

schreibt mir schnell einen blöden comment und ich sage euch ob ihr euren PC aufm Müll werfen oder mir mit einer Pauschale von 50 Euro zuschicken dürft! (Zum Entwerten)...


----------



## 184Hannibal (18. Oktober 2011)

Deathknight888 schrieb:


> Falsch. Ich konnte die Beta auf Max spielen mit meiner 4890HD ^^ (1024mb)



Ich konnte die Beta auch spielen.......aber wie gesagt die Vollversion kaufe ich eh nicht.....


----------



## LLcoolB (18. Oktober 2011)

Deathknight888 schrieb:


> Falsch. Ich konnte die Beta auf Max spielen mit meiner 4890HD ^^ (1024mb)


 
die beta war auf medium only gestellt, also egal vieviel du auf max gestellt hast, das hat nix gebracht ... aber auf low bis medium kannst du es auf jedenfall spielen, halt n bissl rumprobieren ...


----------



## PostalDude83 (18. Oktober 2011)

> Die ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series Grafikkarte in Deinem PC erfüllt die Systemvoraussetzungen für dieses Spiel leider nicht.
> 
> Für Battlefield 3 wird eine Grafikkarte mit GeForce GTX 560 Grafikprozessor oder AMD Radeon HD 6950 oder höher empfohlen



Dabei lief es in der Beta zumindest noch mit meiner 5870 einwandfrei flüssig spielbar. War klar, das nvidia da so oder so primär Werbung für sich macht ;>


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2011)

*Die AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series  Grafikkarte in Deinem PC entspricht der empfohlenen Systemkonfiguration für dieses Spiel.*


----------



## X3niC (18. Oktober 2011)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Lustig , ich konnte mit meiner 5870 locker zocken .
> Die Analyse scheint auf Nvidia Verkäufe ausgelegt zu sein ...!?


 Ach wirklich? Komisch und das auf einer Nvidia seite


----------



## Shadowlord666 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann nur bestätigen, was andere hier auch schon geschrieben haben. In der Beta war ich mit meiner GTX 460 völlig zufrieden. Da will wohl NVidia noch ein wenig die Grafikkartenverkäufe ankurbeln. 
Vielleicht aber auch kontraproduktiv: Hätte mir die Beta nicht gezeigt, dass meine Karte reicht, hätte ich nach diesem Test wohl eher vorerst auf das Spiel verzichtet.


----------



## maikblack2011 (18. Oktober 2011)

LLcoolB schrieb:


> die beta war auf medium only gestellt, also egal vieviel du auf max gestellt hast, das hat nix gebracht ... aber auf low bis medium kannst du es auf jedenfall spielen, halt n bissl rumprobieren ...


 
falsch Beta war nur bis High.
Es gab nur kein Unterschied zwischen High und Uktra da dx11 gefehlt hat und die Ultratexturen.


----------



## NinjaWursti (18. Oktober 2011)

Was soll dieser Test, schreibt doch gleicht: alles ab 560 aufwärts ist ok, der Rest ist Müll, kauft euch eine 580er...


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Oktober 2011)

komisch meine 460gtx ist anscheinend zu schlecht. dabei konnte ich die beta auf höchster grafik zocken. am besten kauf ich mir gleich ne 590gtx xD
ne ernsthaft der test ist pure geldmache


----------



## Starcook (19. Oktober 2011)

lol.... laut dem nvidia test erfüllt meine 295GTX nicht die mindestanforderungen xD komisch das es die deutlich langsamere 285 tut.... und ich in der BETA locker alles hochknallen konnte bei na guten frps-rate....FAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abe15 (19. Oktober 2011)

DerBloP schrieb:


> schreibt mir schnell einen blöden comment und ich sage euch ob ihr euren PC aufm Müll werfen oder mir mit einer Pauschale von 50 Euro zuschicken dürft! (Zum Entwerten)...


 
Lass mich raten, du arbeitest für Nvidea?


----------



## firewing (19. Oktober 2011)

Mein Gott. Jetzt bin ich seit langem aber auch mal wieder voll enttäuscht worden von Euch.
Was soll das bitte?
Schaltet doch bitte gleich ne Anzeige für die Grafikkarten, das wäre ehrlicher.


----------



## Phatboy75 (19. Oktober 2011)

NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Test, schreibt doch gleicht: alles ab 560 aufwärts ist ok, der Rest ist Müll, kauft euch eine 580er...


 
also meine 480er erfüllt alle kriterien


----------



## mika2812 (19. Oktober 2011)

hm,meine 5870 vapor x geht nicht!!!!!!!!!11 laut sys von dice wo nur nv karten drauf sind, brauch ich min ne 560ti oO werde also das spiel net zocken dürfen laut der seite... mal im ernst leute die keinen plan haben kaufen sich dann ne neue? XD die seite rockt hast amd scheisse im rechner weg damit und nv rein jippie


----------



## Rabowke (19. Oktober 2011)

firewing schrieb:


> Mein Gott. Jetzt bin ich seit langem aber auch mal wieder voll enttäuscht worden von Euch.
> Was soll das bitte?
> Schaltet doch bitte gleich ne Anzeige für die Grafikkarten, das wäre ehrlicher.


... wer ist euch? Meinst du jetzt Computec? 

Genau, die haben bestimmt diese Internetseite programmiert ...


----------



## Vordack (19. Oktober 2011)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> der test ist extrem hart könnte mit meiner bei beta auf ultra flüssig spielen und der test sagt mir meien graka ist zu  schlecht für bf naja


 
In der Beta gab es keine ULTRA-Einstellung und kein DirectX11. Ja, es stand Ultra da zum auswählenn, es waren de fakto aber die selben Settings wie High. Und der ganze DX11 Kram war auch noch nicht drin obwohl auf den Screenshots Dx11 stand.

Also ich denke auf High wirst Du's spielen können, über ULTRA kann man noch keine Aussagen treffen. 

(Hab selber nen X4 955 @ 4.0, GTX 560 TI, 8 GB RAM, ich denke aber der Ultra Modus wird eng (da SLI Verbund empfohlen)


----------



## Sam28 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch nur GForce Werbung, ich hoffe die PC Games bekommt dafür Geld, es wäre peinlich uns so eine Werbung als seriöse News zu verkaufen.
Gründe muss ich wohl nicht groß nennen, die sieht jeder.


----------



## stawacz (19. Oktober 2011)

blödsinn,,,hab ne radeon 6950 und erfülle laut der seite die empfohlenen systemanforderungen....


----------



## Mystical85 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab ne Radeon 6870 Black Edition - Laut Nvidia Test nicht ausreichend.
Sollte sie doch aber locker schaffen, oder?


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab ne Geforc 285GTX mit1024MB 4GB Arbeitsspeicher Prozessor ist Q6600 reicht das denn


----------



## mika2812 (19. Oktober 2011)

http://www.futuremark.com/fmgames/ da kann man es ganz einfach testen die nv seite sagt nö... ich soll ne neue graka kaufen,  futuremark sagt bei bf3 high settings mim
 x4 965 - vapor x 5870 - 8 gb ram


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Oktober 2011)

mika2812 schrieb:


> http://www.futuremark.com/fmgames/ da kann man es ganz einfach testen die nv seite sagt nö... ich soll ne neue graka kaufen,  futuremark sagt bei bf3 high settings mim
> x4 965 - vapor x 5870 - 8 gb ram


 
Ja danke hat mir geholfen 
Laut Test kann ich dann wohl alles auf High zocken sehr gut
Danke nochmal


----------



## JeremyClarkson (19. Oktober 2011)

Hehe. Sehr gerissen, die Damen und Herren von nVidia. Meine GTX460 ist natürlich knapp durchgefallen. Aber da ich einfach mal annehme, daß die empfohlenen Systemeinstellungen schon sehr gut aussehen werde ich mit ein paar Details weniger auch noch ein echt geiles Spiel zu sehen kriegen. Von daher muss ich nVidia leider auf den Zeitpunkt vertrösten, an dem meine Karte nur noch ein Haufen geschmolzenes Plastik ist!


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (19. Oktober 2011)

Mystical85 schrieb:


> Hab ne Radeon 6870 Black Edition - Laut Nvidia Test nicht ausreichend.
> Sollte sie doch aber locker schaffen, oder?


 
Natürlich... -.- Lass dich bloß nicht von diesem Pseudo-Test verrückt machen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2011)

Hui, ein Test von Nvidia, ob die Grafikkarte reicht? Super, den mach ich sofort nach dem Test vom Orientteppich-Händler "Sind sie ein Orientteppich-Typ?" und nach dem Test des KBEM (katholischer Bund enthaltsamer Menschen) "Konsumierst Du zuviel Sex und Alkohol?" - dann weiß ich endlich unabhängig, was Sache ist!  aber zuerst lass ich mich von der Hypo Real Estate beraten, ob ich wirklich meine Ersparnisse in deren GIROS-Fond anlegen soll (GIROS = Griechische Investment-Refinanzierungs Options-Schuldscheine)


----------



## Raffnek30000 (19. Oktober 2011)

es ist einfach nur panne was nvidia da gemacht hat, sie sagen meine karte ist zu schwach... ich habe eine nvidia gtx 460 gs 2gb, also  eine vom hersteller übertaktete version mit (denke ich mal) genug speicher.

das ist voll panne...

ach so in der beta konnte ich alles auf high spielen.


----------



## mkay87 (20. Oktober 2011)

Die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 Grafikkarte in Deinem PC entspricht der empfohlenen Systemkonfiguration für dieses Spiel. ^^


----------



## Stroiner (20. Oktober 2011)

2 9800 GTX+ im SLI  reichen angeblich nicht.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, ultra wirds wohl nicht werden, aber bisher konnte ich jedes spiel mit max settings spielen


----------



## Jeronemo (20. Oktober 2011)

wat ein schwachsinn hab ne 5870 von sapphire und die soll zu schwach sein einfach bullsch... der test


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> es ist einfach nur panne was nvidia da gemacht hat, sie sagen meine karte ist zu schwach... ich habe eine nvidia gtx 460 gs 2gb, also  eine vom hersteller übertaktete version mit (denke ich mal) genug speicher.
> 
> das ist voll panne...


Kinnas ... nun beruhigen wir uns alle mal und denken logisch.

nVidia liest lediglich die Hardware aus, vergleicht diese mit den Mindestanforderungen vom Entwickler und gibt dann eine Meldung aus. 

Es ist doch klar, dass dies kein echter Benchmark ist, sondern lediglich das vgl. von Erfahrungswerten bzw. Sollwerten. BF3 wird genug Möglichkeiten bieten die Grafik(anforderungen) auf das eigene System anzupassen.



> ach so in der beta konnte ich alles auf high spielen.


... da waren aber noch nicht alle Grafikfeatures implementiert, oder?


----------



## butterbrot266 (22. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kinnas ... nun beruhigen wir uns alle mal und denken logisch.
> 
> nVidia liest lediglich die Hardware aus, vergleicht diese mit den Mindestanforderungen vom Entwickler und gibt dann eine Meldung aus.


 
Fast richtig. Es zeigt die *EMPFOHLENEN* Anforderungen zum Spiel an! Die Mindestanforderungen werden dabei anscheinend gänzlich ignoriert. Ich konnte nämlich auch nicht so richtig glauben, das alle Karten unter einer GeForce GTX 560 quasi schrott sind 
 Ich bin dann auf den anderen Link gegangen, wo die Anforderungen direkt von EA angegeben sind und voila, es beginnt bei Grafikkarten der GeForce Serie 8 und bei Radeon der 4000er Reihe! 

Also ich mach mich deswegen jetzt noch nicht heiß. Wenn ich das Spiel habe, kann ich ja entscheiden ob ich mich mit der Grafik zufrieden gebe oder doch aufrüste


----------



## Slanzi (27. Oktober 2011)

hoch / ultra hat in der beta auch keinen unterschied gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem hast du sowieso kein directx 11 

Signatur war veraltet


----------

